# Help Please - I want to divorce my wife



## LC666 (Jul 12, 2013)

I separated from my wife 8 months ago, was so unhappy in our relationship and there was no other party involved.

I would like to move on, I have found a girlfriend, and have no plans to remarry but want a clean break.

I looked at a few solicitors websites but they suggest I can only petition for a divorce if she has committed adultery which I don't believe she has. 

Do I have to wait, I really want closure on this relationship, and want to move on with my life.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

L


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

If the Solicitors say you have to wait then it sounds like you don't have much choice.
I guess if you have lots of money you can higher a tougher solicitor.

Other than that, you can move on in every other way I suppose.
It seems though that maybe your wife could turn it around and get you for having an affair?

I hope you man up and give your wife what is fair if your divorce is because you got bored and wanted to do something different.

Good luck brother,

Live long and prosper


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You need to talk to an actual local solicitor. You could try to get more information here by giving your location, but the first option is the best.

Here (Canada) there's a one year mandatory separation period. The only way to eliminate that is on grounds of infidelity or abuse. But in that one year, you can get all the paperwork done and filed. The divorce just won't be signed off until the one year is up. Since it can be a time consuming process to get everything done anyway, starting early can be a good idea.

Or are you in an area where the only grounds for divorce are infidelity?

C


----------

